# Lied Titel gesucht



## Jayhawk (13. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag,

die Problematik dürfte einigen hier bekannt sein, auch wenn sie durch Apps wie "Shazam" sicher abgenommen hat: Irgendwo läuft ein wahnsinnig guter Song und nirgendwo lassen sich Angaben über den entsprechenden Titel finden.
 Gerade gab es bei mir wieder so einen Moment, weiß jemand wie dieser Titel heißt (Läuft im Intro und im Abspann, die passende Stelle ist verlinkt ):

https://youtu.be/ulfxHtVF8bg?t=5m4s

 Ich weiß nicht, ob es für Fragen dieser Art bereits einen Thread gibt. Sollte dem so sein, dann bitte ich um Integrierung dieses Threads, andernfalls könnten in diesem Thema ja vielleicht ähnliche Fragen gestellt werden.

Grüße,
Jacob


----------



## Stueppi (13. Juni 2015)

Wenns auf Youtube von einem Youtuber verwendet wir, ist es oft was Lizensfreies oder von einem anderen Youtber der Musik macht.
Am besten fragste mal im Kommentarberreich.


----------



## Jayhawk (13. Juni 2015)

Da wurde natürlich schon mehrfach ohne Erfolg gefragt, deswegen wollte ich es hier nochmal versuchen, denn in der Summe gibt es bei pcghx wahrscheinlich recht breit gefächertes Musikwissen...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Juni 2015)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Da wurde natürlich schon mehrfach ohne Erfolg gefragt, deswegen wollte ich es hier nochmal versuchen, denn in der Summe gibt es bei pcghx wahrscheinlich recht breit gefächertes Musikwissen...



Ich würde stark darauf tippen, dass man das irgendwo bei nem music artist lizensiert oder es mal eben schnell selbst gemacht hat.
Deswegen glaube ich, dass diese Melodie nicht mal einen Namen hat. Dennoch viel Glück!

PS. für das nächste mal: Solche Fragen stellt man hier für gewöhnlich in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

gute Idee (sry brauche 100 Posts um mal abzuchecken, ob der Marktplatz hier taugt)


----------

